# Today July 30 is International Day of Friendship, let's celebrate!



## Ruthanne (Jul 29, 2016)

http://www.un.org/en/events/friendshipday/







I love all my friends!!
On this International Day of Friendship, let us resolve to cherish and cultivate as many warm relationships as possible, enriching our own lives and enhancing the future." — UN Secretary-General, Ban Ki-moon

​The International Day of Friendship was proclaimed in 2011 by the UN General Assembly with the idea that friendship between peoples, countries, cultures and individuals can inspire peace efforts and build bridges between communities.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 30, 2016)

:love_heart:


----------

